# Interview at SMDC!



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Share your reviews about new interview pattern at smdc


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

New interview pattern?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah.they have introduced a new method of interview
there were 8 interviews of each 6-8 minutes


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Share your reviews about new interview pattern at smdc


SMDC means Shaikh Zaid Medical college?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

No its shalamar medical college


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

are you kidding me 8 interviews ? who told you that ? also what are the gonna ask in 8 interviews?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I am not kidding:?:?
i experienced it by myself today:cool!:


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

share your experience


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> I am not kidding:?:?
> i experienced it by myself today:cool!:


kindly share ur experience.the type of quetns asked.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

There were 10 stations there...8 having interviwers and scenerio to be discusssed btw interviewe and interviewer...while 2 were resting stations where you have nothing to do
this kind of interview is introduced by some uni in canada. The main objective is to reduce favoritism. According to head of medical education at SMDC it is unfair to judge one'S ability just by only one interaction so multiple interviews were held.
different scenerios were given to us to discuss with different interviewers. All topics were general they just wanted to know the way we approach to different affairs.
for example some topics were:
1. Quality or standard of so many tv channels in pakistan
2. Consequences of lady health worker in rural areas
3. Pons and cons of computer usage under 18
4. Effects of loadshedding on our studyhours
5. How you convince your low merit friend that he/ she couldnot make to medical college and should join some other field
6. Discuss reasons of overpopulation and what policy you opt to reduce this
7. Which one you would choose btw low quality medical education public medical college and high quality private college. Give reasons too
8. If you and your friends are on trip and one of your friend get seperate from the group. She doesnt have cellphone and also shes not aware from the area. Then what should you do?
these 8 scenerios were discussed. However the experince was great smdc has really a friendly environment and faculty too...
they said merit list will be displayed tommorow


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

How can the merit list be displayed tomorrow ? I have my interview tomorrow


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Really??:!:
They said so today that we are going to display merit list tommorow

- - - Updated - - -



blazeadeel said:


> How can the merit list be displayed tomorrow ? I have my interview tomorrow


What is your agregate? And when you reieved the call?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i gave my interview on 22nd october. ther told me the same that merit list will be displayed on 31st means tomorrow.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

i got my call on the 25th (it was actually a msg) and it said my interview is on the 31st


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> i got my call on the 25th (it was actually a msg) and it said my interview is on the 31st


yup they message call and send email too for interview.


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*

salam
i also gave interview today at smdc .... and i was shocked to listen that there are now more than 300 aplications of students having aggregate more than 79.60 %.. student affairs officer and huda told me. 
now i was interviewed today ( i have aggregate 0f 79.20) , so i think that merit will be closed at 79.50 or more.. because 300 applications is a big number . Last year there were only 100 applicants having more than 79% aggregate... 
LOL I was desperate to watch the merit list tomorrow, but some fellows said that there r having interview tomorrow at SMDC... Therefore i think that we have to wait more for list or maybe tomorows interview are being conducted for second lists students 
update this thread. thankyou


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you sure about this 300 scene..:!:
Because today the officer at student affairs told my father that till date they have called 180 students only and very few of them have appeared for interview..i saw the list of candidates they are calling 6o students each day...
cant understand whats this mess
my agregate is 78.87% n in todays list there i was on 19th number....
and as far as i observed not that students appeared today as called....0ut of 60 i guess not more than 30-35 were present today for interview...


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

so i'm going to share my interview at SMDC

i had the weirdest interview experience today...not sure i like this method...

for starters i was called at 10:00 and the interview began at 12:15 ...they had like 10 tables set up in the cafeteria...each table was a station and a teacher sat at each one of them. they had these scenerios written and pasted on the tables and we were supposed to tell them how we would react to the situation or we had to give them our opinions...

i honestly didnt like some of the interviewers...especially one teacher who had an assistant or whoever with him..they both practically enjoyed asking weird questions...and then they'd exchange this odd smile with each other...

the female teachers all were very friendly and i liked some male teachers too...but i'm still not convinced about shalamar...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Bkn i think you are talking about the person at station4 but he was quite nice to me


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*

Boo Hoo . Thats weird... the student affairs officer along with a person maybe a teacher told Parents , and the same to me, that there r now more than 300 applications of students having 79% + aggregate....
I was also shocked to hear that  Btw i was on number 9 yesterday... 
and Still huda waz saying yesterday that most probably list will be displayed today.
Lets see


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Whos huda btw?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Bkn i think you are talking about the person at station4 but he was quite nice to me


nope not at table 4...at table 7...i think...he had a beard


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> nope not at table 4...at table 7...i think...he had a beard


Ohhh yeah...that person was really ridiculous

- - - Updated - - -

Called shalamar....the lady on phone said list will be displayed tommorow....
whats the idea of delaying lists


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Ohhh yeah...that person was really ridiculous
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


yes i just talked to them too and they said the same thing.....where did u apply and where do u plan on going? and whats ur agreggate?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> yes i just talked to them too and they said the same thing.....where did u apply and where do u plan on going? and whats ur agreggate?


My agregate is 78.87%
I have applied in cmh, fmh, shalmar and skzmdc


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> My agregate is 78.87%
> I have applied in cmh, fmh, shalmar and skzmdc


hey me too!! and my agreggate is about 78.86% lol..

whats ur cmh merit number?
and did u submit fee in fmh??
and where do u plan on going and why??


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

In cmh i had applid for bds. They called me but i just let go the chance
and from todays list of skzmdc. I have no chance there
And now i am waiting for fmh or shalamar

- - - Updated - - -

Did u recieve any call from fmh?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> In cmh i had applid for bds. They called me but i just let go the chance
> and from todays list of skzmdc. I have no chance there
> And now i am waiting for fmh or shalamar
> 
> ...


yes i did..the last date they gave me was previous monday. i went there today and they said that admissions were closed and my name was obviously struck off the list since i hadnt submitted my fee...so i requested them and they said that they will call me if an opening turned up...warna i'm toast 

and the ironic thing is i was in their first merit list  magr now i'm in waiting...this is depressing 

whats your sheikh zaid merit number...? i also have no chance there  

and what are you going to do now?? shalamar will display their list tomorrow...for now only shalamar is where i have a chance...i can't believe i blew off fmh ...IA people will drop out of fmh so i can get in again...

i just noticed that my post has many sad smileys soo i'll end it with a happy one


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Share your reviews about new interview pattern at smdc


tmara ho gya interview ?


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Junaid Butt said:


> tmara ho gya interview ?
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
> [HR][/HR]


Yeah. On tuesday

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> yes i did..the last date they gave me was previous monday. i went there today and they said that admissions were closed and my name was obviously struck off the list since i hadnt submitted my fee...so i requested them and they said that they will call me if an opening turned up...warna i'm toast
> 
> and the ironic thing is i was in their first merit list  magr now i'm in waiting...this is depressing
> 
> ...


Fmh called me for bds. But i dont want to opt for bds
now i am waitng for their next call
shalmar has displayed their first merit list...and closing merit is 80.3
i am so worried about my admission there


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Yeah. On tuesday
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


don't worry about shalamar..my name is also not in the first list...it probably will be in the 2nd list IA displayed on sat...and don't worry...last year i heard k shalamar's closing merit was 73% or a little less than that...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> don't worry about shalamar..my name is also not in the first list...it probably will be in the 2nd list IA displayed on sat...and don't worry...last year i heard k shalamar's closing merit was 73% or a little less than that...


What about you bkn?
where you decieded to go
and thanks for motivation


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> What about you bkn?
> where you decieded to go
> and thanks for motivation


no problem...and i don't know..i'm so lost right now you have no idea...right now i'm in not in any college's list...fmh struck my name due to delay in fee (because of sheikhzaid), cmh didnt call me yet and my name is not in the 1st nerit list of shalamar...this sucks


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Relax...the whole game is about patience


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC*

Bro i dont think there wil be a chance for me in the second list aswell...
i have 79.20 aggregate but i think second list will close on 79.60 or maximum 79.50 I presume 
Hope for the best


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> Bro i dont think there wil be a chance for me in the second list aswell...
> i have 79.20 aggregate but i think second list will close on 79.60 or maximum 79.50 I presume
> Hope for the best


do u apply in sharif medical college lahore ?by the way there last merit is 80%

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> do u apply in sharif medical college lahore ?by the way there last merit is 80%


i don,t know what will happen in wah medical college with me?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Go and ask from student affair dept at smdc about your merit number...
officer there said to me on call that mymerit number is 209
and tody i went there and he said u have merit number somewhere near 170:?:?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

i dont think 2nd merit list will close on 79.6 the first closed on 80.3 (i think) and its impossible that the 2nd merit list will close in just 0.7%


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> i dont think 2nd merit list will close on 79.6 the first closed on 80.3 (i think) and its impossible that the 2nd merit list will close in just 0.7%


I do agree with you


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

i think 2nd merit list will close at 78 :roll:


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

@salmanzworld 77% kr ly mera b naam ajy ga


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

blazeadeel said:


> @salmanzworld 77% kr ly mera b naam ajy ga


no it must be close at 75


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope for the best:thumbsup:


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

u wont regret once u get into smdc


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> no it must be close at 75


hahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*

lol yeah hope for the best... but i still dont think my name will be displayed today  
Btw do update this thread about second list


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Second list is not g0ing to display today
It will display on 6nov 
so0o we have to wait m0re:red:


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

1st waiting list is displayed. ends on 77.88 me not on the list


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

On waiting list i have 61 position
what are my chances to get in?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

is there going to be a second waiting list??


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> On waiting list i have 61 position
> what are my chances to get in?


Have patience. You'll surely get in


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

would someone with a merit no of say 69-70-71 get in???????

because now i am desperate to know what will become of me...


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*



Mekiyusuf said:


> On waiting list i have 61 position
> what are my chances to get in?


 Bro my name is on 53 number on waiting list and i have no chance of being into second list  
but surely upto 30 have high chances of admission ... i am pretty sure that i cannot make it into the 2nd selected List...
But Cheers, we have to wait


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> Bro my name is on 53 number on waiting list and i have no chance of being into second list
> but surely upto 30 have high chances of admission ... i am pretty sure that i cannot make it into the 2nd selected List...
> But Cheers, we have to wait


Museeb did you get admission call from some else college?


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*



Mekiyusuf said:


> Museeb did you get admission call from some else college?


 yes , i have applied in my city Faisalabad ( aziz fatima medicalcollege ) and i have confirmed my admission there..


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Good:thumbsup:
go there and leave your seat in smdc for others

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> would someone with a merit no of say 69-70-71 get in???????
> 
> because now i am desperate to know what will become of me...


Cant say anything...
*fingers crossed*


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Good:thumbsup:
> go there and leave your seat in smdc for others
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

You said in above post that you have confirmed your admission there


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

come on everbody don't sound soo depressed...how can you guys say that only around 30-40 kids from the 1sr wait list'll be selected...last year the merit was 73!!! how can it sky rocket in a year???

stay positive..!you are depressing me


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*

hahaha i meant I have No seat in shalamar that i can leave for others


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

So optimist
but what if so many students having agregate in 80's (according to smdc both lists) read this forum and came to know that smdc is quite good and better than fmh and rest many others and wont leave their seats?


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

*SMDC Interview*

hahaha i meant I have No seat in shalamar that i can leave for others  

- - - Updated - - -

hahaha i meant I have No seat in shalamar that i can leave for others  

- - - Updated - - -

hahaha i meant I have No seat in shalamar that i can leave for others  

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> come on everbody don't sound soo depressed...how can you guys say that only around 30-40 kids from the 1sr wait list'll be selected...last year the merit was 73!!! how can it sky rocket in a year???
> 
> stay positive..!you are depressing me


 Sorry bro , I just shared My views ... Anything can happen... Pray


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> So optimist
> but what if so many students having agregate in 80's (according to smdc both lists) read this forum and came to know that smdc is quite good and better than fmh and rest many others and wont leave their seats?


maybe you know this but i'll go over it again...

fmh called me 2 weeks ago. i was told to submit the fee by prev tues max...i sort of ignored them cos i wanted to wait for sheikh zaid..which turned out to be a HUGE waste of time...sooo i went there last friday...the fmh ppl said k sorry too late...we'll put you on the wait list now and give you a call if someone drops out..she wrote my name in front of me in the waitlist..it was of 2nd number on the list ...but no garauntee.if ppl leave fmh that would GOOD for me..that way i can get back in...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Ooooh quite bad scene...
You missed your chance there:red::hungover:


----------

